# Historia y hechos sobre Fogonazo (amo de Akinator)



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2011)

No me adivinó a Fogonazo hno:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me adivinó a Fogonazo hno:




peroooo, sabes contestas todas las preguntas??? como por ejemplo: esta casado? edad? tiene hijos? es hombre o mujer?? fogonazo existe o es solo una invencion del servidor del foro??


----------



## Cacho (Jun 25, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> esta casado?


Fogonazo está más allá de los estados civiles. De hecho a él le pidieron autorización para institucionalizar el matrimonio.


zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> edad?


No se sabe, pero se sospecha que son menos de 100 años, aunque no puede asegurarlo nadie aún.


zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> tiene hijos?


Es una gran incógnita. Hay quien dice que por ser de una especie diferente a la nuestra, no encuentra pareja. Hay quienes dicen que está casado, contradiciendo el primer punto, y que tiene 7 hijos. Otros afirman que su descendencia se cuenta por miles.


zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es hombre o mujer?


Casi todos los historiadores afirman que es hombre, sólo unos pocos dicen no tener una opinión formada y hubo uno que lo calificó de "ser etéreo y asexuado".


zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> fogonazo existe o es solo una invencion del servidor del foro?


Eso nunca lo sabremos... Tiendo a pensar que existe.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 25, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> . Tiendo a pensar que existe.
> 
> Saludos



Doy Fé , doy Fé.

PD: Muy bueno Cacho............

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ... Tiendo a pensar que existe.
> 
> Saludos


 

Funciona con contínua o alterna ?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Ahí está el chiste: Funciona con el ripple que sobra de las fuentes. Tiene una cantidad prácticamente ilimitada de potencia disponible.

Es una tecnología que no se sabe bien de dónde salió. Mezcla eso con cerveza y hay que ver cómo rinde... Dice que la cerveza le hace de electrolito.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo está más allá de los estados civiles. De hecho a él le pidieron autorización para institucionalizar el matrimonio.
> 
> No se sabe, pero se sospecha que son menos de 100 años, aunque no puede asegurarlo nadie aún.
> 
> ...





ajá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tonces no se puede usar de ejemplo para akinator!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuando lo ve, Akinator le dice "Maestro"...


----------



## capitanp (Jun 26, 2011)

Se dice que el Big Bang empezo con un fogonazo...
Cuando dios dijo ...hagase la luz... Fogonazo pregunto -De LED o Bajo consumo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

*Fogonazo's Facts:* 

Fogonazo programó el comportamiento del universo usando solo codigo binario.
El monstruo de espaguetti volador fue creado a partir de sobras en descomposición dejadas por Fogo.
Normalmente duerme en la Diosfera, que es una capa despues de la Estratosfera a donde se van todos los fantasmitas que salen de la gente cuando se muere.
Fogonazo es capaz de hacer de una cucharada de mocos de Chuck Norris un complejo procesador de 84 nucleos que pueden trabajar a 4Ghz sin que requiera un disipador, si decide hacer un overclock a 25GHz solo usa una lámina de aluminio de 1,5cm x 1,5cm x 0,5mm.
El sudor de Fogo es autentico Fernet...
La tabla periodica fue creada luego de pasar horas golpeando el teclado, intentando matar al insecto que tiene en su firma.
Un 80% de cosas, entre las que se incluye el Sistema Solar, las patatas, Stephen Hawking y los átomos, fueron diseños fallidos de Fogonazo, los funcionales los tiene guardados en una bobeda que ni Chuck Norris podría romperla a patadas.
Por cuestiones de seguridad, es al unico que se le permite violar la Ley de Ohm.
Fogo es el crador del algoritmo que permite al lenguaje C dividir por 0.
El computador creado por Fogo (leer 4° parrafo) le permite responder en 0.0000005 picosegundos cuando alguien incumple las normas del foro. Está pensando en agregar otra la memoria RAM de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yb, ya que esa PC le está haciendo perder mucho tiempo.
      ​


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo escrito al revés es Ozanogof. O sea que Fogonazo en realidad es un ruso!!! 


(Gané? Gané?)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Bien, ya separé esto del tema original y vamos a ver cuántos entran sólo por el título nuevo.
Apuesto a que serán varios...

Por cierto y para los que no lo sabían: Cuando jugamos al Tetris, es Fogonazo el que elige la forma de las piezas que caen.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2011)

Soy un científico apasionado y estudio desde hace algunos meses el comportamiento errático de "Fogonazo".

Al parecer este comportamiento pasa de lo humano, y deja serios rastros de inteligencia extraterrestre.

Afirmando estos estudios con aportes previos de otros científicos del foro, los cuales dan fé de su comportamiento sobrehumano, de razonamiento ultra-rápido y conocimientos fuera de nuestro al cance....

estamos en presencia de un ser, no es humano, y nadie sabe a ciencia cierta cuanto poder tiene...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo puede construir un monitor con mayor definición que la vida real


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo puede ver las películas en 3D sin usar los lentes de colores.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo puede oler las películas en 3D.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Si algo puede salir mal, saldrá mal. A menos que sea Fogonazo el que lo está haciendo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo baneó una vez a Andrés.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo...el ser que creó la física y la química...

por qué no se aparece?

por qué no se tienen registros de él?

según relatos de antiguas civilizaciones, seres extraños se han visto envuelto de llamas o chispas bajar del cielo...

se ha visto a ese ser en distintos lugares del mundo...en diferentes épocas, podemos suponer que tiene más de 3000 años de antigüedad...

su supone que fue quien promovió la construcción de las pirámides egipcias...entre otras maravillas del mundo antiguo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es capaz de cerrar temas y hacerlos desaparecer sin dejar rastros, según sea su deseo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo alburea al coyote.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es antes que la Chispa...

WTF con el tema!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo puede hacer volver a Meli.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es Papa Noel?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

JAja no... Fogonazo es Darth Vader.

El real                              .


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Papá Noel y Darth Vader trabajan para la Fogonazo Inc.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Son como una santísima trinidad?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2011)

Si, pero no tan santísima..

creo que mas bien satanísima jejejeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Son como una santísima trinidad?


En el nombre de fogo, darth vader, papá noel. Amen... 

Fogonazo puede controlar mentalmente todos los simuladores electrónicos en el universo, y es quien genera los errores en el funcionamiento de los circuitos por mas perfectos que sean diseñados por los simples mortales, solo por diversion...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo le entiende al panda.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fogonazo le entiende al panda.


Eso si es un hito 

Existe la probavilidad de que por cada vez que Fogonazo enciende alguno de los diseños guardados en su boveda, pueda causar lluvias exponenciales y/o terremotos...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fogonazo alburea al coyote.
> Fogonazo le entiende al panda.



XD XD XD XD sin palabras, ahora si te la bancaste hammer... Tanto intento por fin lograste botarme de la risa. 

Por otro lado, va mi aporte. 

Fogonazo jugaba age of empires con los antiguos, usando personajes reales nativos de un planeta.

Tambien fogo llego a usar a los replicantes asgard como legos.

Fogonazo hizo los bancos de conocimiento para los antiguos.

Los Stargate eran los toboganes cuánticos para los veranos de fogonazo.

Los ZPM son versiones diminutas de la verdadera fuente de poder de fogonazo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo puede piratear a _Cacho_.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Se estima que la proxima visita de Fogonazo a la tierra, según los mayas, será el 21-12-2012


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogo puede ver, oir y sentir todo el espectro electromagnético conocido, y ademas es capaz de ver con sus propios ojos los agujeros negros y si eso no basta, puede hacer interaccion con la antimateria. Tambien sabe la relacion gravitatoria en una galaxia con la materia oscura.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Durante un eclipse, es el sol el que no puede mirar directamente a Fogo.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es quien modera el poder gravitatorio de los agujeros negros super masivos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Al acelerador de partículas le iban a poner "Máquina de Fogonazo", pero él prefirió que no y les sugirió el nombre de un conocido...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Fogonazo es quien modera el poder gravitatorio de los agujeros negros super masivos.


Eso explica el porque tantos novatos son atraidos a moderación... 

Fogo en sus ratos libres, asa malvaviscos en el sol...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo usa quasars en sus fiestas para ambientar.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo guarda el cadáver de Bin Laden en las torres gemelas.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

El pollito cruzó la calle sólo porque Fogonazo estaba del otro lado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Fogonazo usa quasars en sus fiestas para ambientar.


Las hypernovas, no son mas que los fuegos artificiales que usa al finalizar dichas fiestas...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

La luz viaja casi a la Velocidad de Fogonazo.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuando fogonazo tiene indigestion, arroja EMP... "Electro Magnetic Pulse"


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2011)

tiene en casa la copia de los textos de alejandria...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Y tambien toma Kerolox como soda para su fernet.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

El pacto de Gambrinus no fue con el diablo, sino con Fogonazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> tiene en casa la copia de los textos de alejandria...


 

La copia no , él rescató los originales !


----------



## BladeLogan (Jun 26, 2011)

> Fogonazo puede ver las películas en 3D sin usar los lentes de colores.


.... Fogonazo fue el que creó el sistema de de parpadeo para ver las películas 3D solo que el parpadea una vez y es suficiente


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo domina los 4 elementos de la alquimia a su voluntad con solo pensarlo.

Cronos es el encargado de darle cuerda al reloj de fogonazo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Las piramides de egipto son un juego de lego que Fogonazo dejo sin terminar por falta de tiempo...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Los riñones de fogonazo son destiladores de plutonio 239


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo sabe quién es BladeLogan.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fogonazo sabe quién es BladeLogan.


Jajaja, esa no se vale, BladeLogan es mi compañero de trabajo... 

Intel y AMD compran las uñas que se corta fogo para extraer lo que los simples mortales conocen como silicio de calidad militar...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

dios, el diablo y fogonazo se juntan todos los viernes por la tarde a jugar poker, y quetzalcoatl fue compañero de primaria de fogonazo, y Ra iba a jugar nintendo a casa de fogonazo, marte era su guardaespaldas en las fiestas, y venus fue la primera novia de fogo. 
Sin mencionar que zeus fue el padrino de la graduacion de fogo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

Nosotros descendemos de los homínidos . . .  Fogonazo desciende de los Diosínidos


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

El olimpo era como la caja de arena de fogonazo...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

En F=m*a, la F es por Fogonazo.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo conoce elementos que en la tabla periodica tendrian el número 300


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es capaz de leer, escribir, oir y hablar, incluso inventar, todos los idiomas habidos y por haber en el universo... 

Nadie a podido decifrar su lengua natal el "Fogonés".


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

El coyote fue inventado por fogonazo para culparlo de sus errores.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Jajaja, esa no se vale, BladeLogan es mi compañero de trabajo...





Eh... eh.... entonces tú eres Fogonazo?!?!? 



Fogonazo escucha música con el Paint.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> El coyote fue inventado por fogonazo para culparlo de sus errores.


Fogonazo no tiene errores. Él inventó al coyote para que los comunes pudieran culparlo de sus errores.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo invento las esferas del dragón, y sheng long (el dragon) no es mas que una grabacion automática de la voz de fogonazo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Eh... eh.... entonces tú eres Fogonazo?!?!?


Noooo, ademas fogonazo es el unico que puede compilar cualquier version de linux usando solo un ábaco...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo no tiene errores. Él inventó al coyote para que los comunes pudieran culparlo de sus errores.



Si, eso tiene mas logica... jajajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Si, eso tiene mas logica... jajajaja


Fogonazo es quien decide los limites de la logica, lo racional e irracional...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

El astronauta de palenque, no es mas que fogonazo en una de sus visitas a supervisar las pirámides...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuando a Fogonazo le quisieron enseñar el nímero *i* en jardin escolar , él demostró que ya lo había inventado antes


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

La antigravedad es el secreto de la fisica y tecnológico mejor guardado por fogonazo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

La heladera de Fogonazo hace cubitos a -8°K.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Hay quienes estiman que este es el carnet universitario de Fogonazo:


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Como personal docente???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

Algunos sostienen que Fogonazo solo se presenta como holograma 3D


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Como personal docente???


Aun no se sabe, la parte donde dice el cargo, está escrito en fogonés 

La mona lisa no es un cuadro como todos piensan, es una foto tomada por Leonardo DaVinci con una camara digital cuyo CCD fue desarollado por Fogonazo Inc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Como personal docente???


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo invento a los idiomacidas y los webones para tener con que divertirse entre salto y salto cuántico.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo puede evitar que se case.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es capaz de ver a los electrones viajando en el interior de una valvula de vacío, y tambien es capaz de escuchar, se sospecha, mas allá de los 200khz


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

En una navaja suiza de fogonazo, se pueden encontrar un generador de portales dimensionales, un sable de luz y un capacitor de flujo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo cuando duerme está más despierto.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo no duerme, solo se transporta a otras dimensiones para regenerar su energía cuántica en este universo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Si miras directo a los ojos de Fogonazo, puede embarazarte, sea cual sea tu sexo (o especie)...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo fue quien dijo que se podia convertir el plomo en oro, pero jamas explicó como...

Fogo invento a San Cacho para sustentar la existencia del Coyote.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

La estrella de la muerte, no es mas que uno de los sitios turisticos que suele visitar fogo en sus vacaciones...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Fogonazo fue quien dijo que se podia convertir el plomo en oro, pero jamas explicó como...


 
De hecho , él convierte el oro en plomo , para que le construyan sus drenajes


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

La valvula de vacío se invento a partir de observar a fogo calentar su comida.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> y venus fue la primera novia de fogo.


error, fue tiamat varios años antes


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Tanto las armas, como el super traje de Earthworm Jim, son invensiones de Fogonazo


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo se le manifiesta al coyote como la voz de su conciencia... (pero este no le hace caso y se hace el orejón)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

La morada de Fogonazo no tiene interruptores para las lámparas. Él simplemente dice "Hágase la luz" y la casa se ilumina.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> La morada de Fogonazo no tiene interruptores para las lámparas. Él simplemente dice "Hágase la luz" y la casa se ilumina.



Negativo... con solo su pensamiento, explotan las supernovas, iluminando todo a su alrededor.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> simplemente dice "Hágase la luz" y la casa se ilumina.


esa frace se la copio un tipo que le dicen dios...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es quien surte el combustible de las estrellas y las hace estallar en una nova, supernova o hypernova si se niegan a pagar, dependiendo de cuanto le adeuden...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Dicen que San Cacho se quedó pelón por ver directamente a Fogonazo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Negativo... con solo su pensamiento, explotan las supernovas, iluminando todo a su alrededor.


¿Vos sabés lo que ensucia una supernova explotando en el dormitorio?
Eso lo hace sólo cuando está al aire libre.



Helminto G. dijo:


> esa frace se la copio un tipo que le dicen  dios...


Sí que sí. Por eso le deposita en la cuenta de la Fogonazo Inc. los Derechos de Autor cada mes.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> La luz viaja *casi* a la Velocidad de Fogonazo.


 


antiworldx dijo:


> Fogonazo se le manifiesta al coyote como la voz de su conciencia... (pero este no le hace caso y se hace el orejón)





antiworldx dijo:


> Dicen que San Cacho se quedó pelón por ver directamente a Fogonazo.


 jajajaja!!!

Fogonazo es capaz de c******o todo en un instante, miren si será poderoso que es capaz de encabronarme en un ratito.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es capas de hacer que tavo se convierta en jotavo con todo y coletitas en la cabeza, tan solo para reirse un minuto.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Forosdeelectronica.com está hospedado en uno de los servidores de Fogonazo Inc. Dicho servidor, tiene una conexion mental con Fogonazo al mas estilo wifi...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuando Fogonazo entra a un ascensor todo el edificio sube o baja, según qué botón él apriete.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 26, 2011)

-Cuando Fogonazo prepara un cafe en en el microondas, Atucha I y II abren las canillas para aumentar la potencia

-El Dr. Strangelove fue alumno de Fogonazo


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo se vio forzado a cambiar su numero telefónico, para que Tomas Alva Edison dejara de molestarlo con preguntas sobre como invento las bombillas electricas para poder reproducirlas tal cual, aunque aun asi pudo copiarlas, jamas fueron de la misma calidad que las que hacia Fogonazo Inc.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuando Fogonazo viaja en barco, todo el océano de desplaza hacia atrás, mientras el barco permanece quieto.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> -El Dr. Strangelove fue alumno de Fogonazo


 y Kubrik le pidió permiso para hacer la peli.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogo es capaz de ir a hacerse unas palomitas y regresar entre un fotograma y otro de una pelicula.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Y todo eso antes de que empiece la película.


Fogonazo fue un novio de Sp.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Para no opacarlos, Fogonazo fue el que sacó la foto. Si aparecía él, los demás se iban a sentir poca cosa.






(Solvay, 1927)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

Si mal no recuerdo , esa foto tenía una cara cambiada


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Seee... la de Liam Neeson.... en la lista de Fogo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Claro, la original tenía a Fogonazo...

Después él sacó otra así no aparecía y no tenían que trucar la cara para que quedara más normal todo.


----------



## rash (Jun 26, 2011)

que bueno.....

Cuando Fogonazo borra un archivo del ordenador, éste no tiene **/*/nes a preguntarle si está seguro.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 26, 2011)

Quien es Akinator o es aninikilador?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Quien es Akinator o es aninikilador?


Este es *Akinator*

Nikola Tesla en realidad era un androide diseñado, fabricado y programado por Fogonazo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

Akinator es el que adivina las bol - - ces de la galaxia Osa Moderada


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo es inmune a las paradojas temporales.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

La existencia de Fogonazo, en si es una paradoja...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Fogonazo es inmune a las paradojas temporales.


Fogonazo es inmune. Punto.


El hombre descubrió el fuego después de que Fogonazo los invitó a comer un asado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

El sable de luz fue inventado por Fogonazo, el día que quizo obtener una afeitada verdaderamente al ras...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

La especialidad en comidas diplomaticas en la casa de fogonazo, es "el caviar de midiclorias"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo es inmune. Punto.
> 
> 
> El hombre descubrió el fuego después de que Fogonazo los invitó a comer un asado.


 

No era un asado cualquiera , eran criadillas de los Newbies , asadas con laser multicolor


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

La característica "Y" de los capacitores de flujo, en realidad solían ser una "F" de Fogonazo en su diseño original que el Dr. Emett Brown modifico para evitar una batalla legal por las patentes...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo compuso la cancion de "imagine" mientras vaciaba la vegiga y se la envio a john lennon


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 26, 2011)

Para mi que fogonazo fue quien hizo el fraude del viaje a la luna


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Para mi que fogonazo fue quien hizo el fraude del viaje a la luna


Fogonazo fue a la Luna, la NASA hizo después el fraude para no quedar como incapaz.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Para mi que fogonazo fue quien hizo el fraude del viaje a la luna





Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo fue a la Luna, la NASA hizo después el fraude para no quedar como incapaz.


   Se sabe que Fogonazo ya habia estado antes alli, solo que quizo conservar el secreto para que los comunes no se sintieran mal despues de haber gastado tanta plata en el viaje...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo fue a la Luna, la NASA hizo después el fraude para no quedar como incapaz.



Error. Fogonazo trajo la Luna, la pisó y después la devolvió a su lugar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Error. Fogonazo trajo la Luna, la piso y después la devolvió a su lugar.


Cierto, cierto! De hecho fue Fogo quien invento el rayo encogedor con el que el Dr. Gru intentó robar la luna...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Marco Antonio, Julio Cezar, La reina chabela de inglaterra, napoleon, hitler, buda, jesus de nazareth, moises, nefertiti, cleopatra, tutankamon, winston churchill, porfirio diaz, franco, stalin, lenin, y otros que se me escapan, todos ellos fueron alumnos de fogonazo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuando Jesús de Nazareth resucito a Lazaro, no se trataba de un milagro, era su tesis de grado para egresar de la escuela de Fogonazo...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo sabotea 3 de cada 5 experimentos de física nuclear para realentizar el progreso tecnológico.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuando Jesús de Nazareth resucito a Lazaro, no se trataba de un milagro, era su tesis de grado para egresar de la escuela de Fogonazo...



Jajajaja te la soplaste!!! jajajajaja


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 26, 2011)

Te falto Albert Einstein que dicen que fue su peor alumno pero que mal o bien rindio haciendo su teoria de la relatividad


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Nop, si te fijas fueron exclusivamente líderes políticos los que mencione, los científicos son otra especie de allegados de fogonazo, mas bien los genios son como los titanes, mitad fogonazo y mitad humanos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2011)

elvis le pidio permiso para retirarse...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo le enseño a goku a teletransportarse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Te falto Albert Einstein que dicen que fue su peor alumno pero que mal o bien rindio haciendo su teoria de la relatividad


 

Fogonazo se refiere a la relatividad con el : . . . DEPENDE . . .


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo fue el primer ascendido...


----------



## J2C (Jun 26, 2011)

Se va a enterar !!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: San Fogonazo no descansa.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

El pelaje del coyote, no es mas que pelusa de la ropa interior de fogonazo....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Se va a enterar !!!!


De seguro ya se enteró a travéz de su conexión mental con el servidor del foro... u.u En todo caso, usaremos una de sus invensiones "Culparemos todos al Coyote..."


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Un día que Fogonazo tomó una larga ducha, los desconocedores lo llamaron "diluvio" e hicieron un arca.
Desde entonces sólo toma duchas cortas y lo llaman "lluvia".


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo no tiene facebook, fogonazo es facebook.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2011)

Los politicos a nivel mundial, en realidad son virus que se escaparon del computador de Fogonazo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo se toma una Coca y después _erupta_....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2011)

Me parece que ya se han comentado muchisimas paginas sobre este fenómeno "FOGONACEO" peeerooo...seguimos a la espera de que aparezca por aca y nos diga algo...

o simplemente está aquí y no lo vemos?
o tal vez ve todo esto y simplemente se jacta de lo poderoso que es?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo sabe de lo que hablamos... ¿Te atreves a dudarlo? (Irías en contra del dogma )


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2011)

Inviten de lo que estan fumando... no sean tacaños...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2011)

la bacha la da fogonazo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 27, 2011)

Fogonazo juega Command & Conquer en el Google Earth.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 27, 2011)

Mientras que existen Testigos de Jehova, Jehova es testigo de Fogonazo...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 27, 2011)

La imagen de buda, no es otra mas que Fogonazo en su bien alimentado año sabático.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 27, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> De seguro ya se enteró a travéz de su conexión mental con el servidor del foro... u.u En todo caso, usaremos una de sus invensiones "Culparemos todos al Coyote..."



Ahora si fogonazo lo cree pobre coyote como le ba a ir


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 27, 2011)

na na, presisamente es para no tener que hacer averiguaciones...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

Mahoma va a Fogonazo, y le lleva la montaña.

Mahoma reza en dirección a Fogonazo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Un día que Fogonazo tomó una larga ducha, los desconocedores lo llamaron "diluvio" e hicieron un arca.
> Desde entonces sólo toma duchas cortas y lo llaman "lluvia".


 
entonces podria decirse que :

a veces llena la bañadera para un bañito de inmersion y sin querer se le escapa un aire (por el escape) .... y lo llaman tsunami.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Los politicos a nivel mundial, en realidad son virus ...


.................................



no conocia este tema , pero lei la ultima pagina y ya lo pesco, y les hago un resumen :
fogonazo es cordobes.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/chistes-algo-mas-1716/index70.html
el 1400


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

El cordobés se copió...
http://web.archive.org/web/20090308023443/http://tusecreto.com.ar/Teto/?o=1

Originalmente eran "Los hechos del Teto Medina" . Después dieron de baja la página y muchos se apropiaron de las frases, cambiando un poquito al personaje.

Por las dudas de que el archivo ande mal (suele tener demoras), Google "el Teto de la Gente". Ahí aparecen muchas frasecitas originales.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2011)

Mmmm.. yo pienso que todos estan mal...

Fogonazo es un Supercomputador con Inteligencia Artificial...  por eso no tiene rostro ni edad ni recuerdos ni infancia ni vida personal....

sean observadores....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

Fogonazo es superconductor... a temperatura ambiente.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo es superconductor...


 
y manejaba el mark 5 antes que meteoro (se lo dio a este cuando cambio el auto ) .



Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo es superconductor... .


 
cuando maneja por el cable los electrones se quedan mirandolo con envidia y todas las lagunas se quieren subir a su auto .


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 28, 2011)

Estan todos mal, la sangre de fogonazo, es un semiconductor a toda temperatura y en estado líquido.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 28, 2011)

Fogonazo tiene incontables cuerpos celestiales que giran al rededor de el, uno de ellos y quizas el mas conocido es el Sol...

Al final del libro Guiness de los records, se advierte que todos los tiene Fogonazo, y que los que aparecen en el, son los que más cerca han podido acercarse...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

Incredulos ....

miren las dos caras de Fogonaitor....





El fue quien diseño la matrix.....


si quieren que les muestre la realidad ustedes tienen que elegir...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 28, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> XD XD XD XD sin palabras, ahora si te la bancaste hammer... Tanto intento por fin lograste botarme de la risa.
> 
> Por otro lado, va mi aporte.
> 
> ...



O sea que Fogonazo,pertenece a una de las cuatro razas.Que lo pario.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 28, 2011)

El arquitecto es una representación holográfica creada por Fogonazo distraer a los comunes...

Ver el archivo adjunto 55678


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 28, 2011)

No no no, fogonazo citaba regularmente a las 4 razas en diversas casas de campo para hacerles auditorias regulares.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

Hummm.. entonces su teoría es que Fogonazo le dijo a Dios...

o haces el mundo en 6 días o no descansas el Domingo así que a darle!

 puede ser, puede ser! pero no me convence del todo...


----------



## Imzas (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola, por loq ue veo Fogonazo tiene super poderes .
Pero, perdon por mi ignorancia, ¿Que es Akinator?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 28, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> No no no, fogonazo citaba regularmente a las 4 razas en diversas casas de campo para hacerles auditorias regulares.



Che antiworldx,y el coronel oneill le daba bola al ser superior fogo,o lo mandaba a pasear como a Freyr de los asgards.jajajaja

Hola jazminia,por supuesto que fogonazo es un dios,eso no se discute.....

Con respecto a akinator ,es un juego interctivo,que esta en linea ,como akinator .com,y que posee una poderosisima base de datos,que le permite adivinar casi cualquier cosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Hola, por loq ue veo Fogonazo tiene super poderes .
> Pero, perdon por mi ignorancia, ¿Que es Akinator?


 

Comenzó aquí 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/juego-adivina-29223/index140.html

Lindo verte por aqui


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 28, 2011)

Aqui o´neil no existe, pero el coyote es un buen análogo a ese papel... jajajajaja


----------



## ciri (Jun 28, 2011)

La verdad que no paran de sorprenderme...


----------



## malto (Jun 28, 2011)

Acabo de probar el akinator   quedé sorprendido.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 28, 2011)

Y para que se sigan sorprendiendo, Galactus es el recaudador de impuestos de Fogonazo...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2011)

Fogonazo puede patear el centro y cabecearlo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

Entonces para fogonazo....

el Olimpo....






Seria algo asi como un chalet para Hamsters...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2011)

Fogonazo le alquiló el Olimpo a Zeus, para que tuviera dónde vivir junto con todos esos que lo seguían.

Y ya que estamos en el tema: Cuando Fogonazo va a cobrar, Don Ramón sí le paga la renta.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 28, 2011)

Pero supongo que le paga en especia... por que en efectivo... lo dudo.

(por cierto, que hace ese pent house de rataro?)


----------



## Imzas (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola, gracias, a mi me gusta estar entre seres tan sabios como ustedes. .


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 28, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> (por cierto, que hace ese pent house de rataro?)


Mi ama solo piensa en lo mejor para mi.... u.u Y que mejor que un Rat-Penthouse Fogonazo? 

Se dice que los seres humanos infectados con el virus del A/H1N1, SIDA, etc. pueden ser inmediatamente curados si se les inyecta 0.0000000000001ml de la sangre de Fogonazo, sin embargo aun no se conocen los efectos coolaterales que puedan conyevar, pero se estiman: Ezquisofrenia, Delirio de grandesa y quizas el peor de los posibles sintomas, Creerce Fogonazo.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 28, 2011)

mmmm... pueden acabar hechos un coyote, y el lugar ya esta ocupado...


----------



## malto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Fogonazo le alquiló el Olimpo a Zeus, para que tuviera dónde vivir junto con todos esos que lo seguían.
> 
> Y ya que estamos en el tema: Cuando Fogonazo va a cobrar, Don Ramón sí le paga la renta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2011)

Fogonazo alineó las pirámides con el mismo.

La Meca peregrina hacia Fogonazo


----------



## Sebasa (Jun 29, 2011)

hola!!!  amigos confabulados!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola Sebasa  , Bienvenido !


----------



## ls2k (Jun 29, 2011)

según la mitología, fogonazo si engendró un hijo, con una mujer proveniente de venus, lo llamo nicola tesla, cuya misión era abrirle los ojos a los humanos, de hecho westinghouse lo sabía, edison también lo sabia y como fogonazo era el rey de las corrientes, se instauró por decreto divino que la corriente alterna reinara, obligando a que los ilusos humanos descubrieran las propiedades del silicio y del germanio.

Fue fogonazo quien descubrio las propiedades del grafeno y las reveló, 500 años despues de haberlas descubierjo

el joule thief es un plagio, la verdadera se llama fogonazo thief

se acuerdan del integrado que tiraba 100w con 1.5v? lo inventó fogonazo, pero el verdadero da 500 watts rms sobre 16 ohm a 1.2v de una pila recargable

un día, fogonazao tomo a un humano y lo enrollo con awg 0,1 (alambre que el usa para sus audifonos) y le dió una tensión cercana a los 999999999999999999 volts. Desde aquel día, conocemos a ese humano como Magneto


----------



## capitanp (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## djwash (Jun 29, 2011)

Todas las peliculas mas exitosas desde la epoca de los Hermanos Lumière y hasta dentro de 100 años, fueron soñadas por Fogonazo, dicho sueño duro casi 1ns, y algunos vestigios quedaron en el eter y llegan de vez en cuando a algunas mentes cineastas...

Foros de Electronica.com se encuentra alojado en un (1) sector de un diskette de 3 1/2 que tiene Fogonazo tirado por ahi.

Fogonazo puede Excluir todos los usuarios de FdE y volverlos a dar de alta mientras lees esto...

Fogonazo tiene una PC tirada por ahi cuyo CPU fue contruido por Intel y AMD despues del 2012, dicho CPU tiene tecnologia de 1/2nm, y no se puede medir a que velocidad trabaja, tambien se sabe que el socket es el mismo de los tubos fluorescentes...

Cuando Fogonazo viola la ley de Ohm, Ohm no le dice nada.

Se usa un Contador Geiger para medir las discusiones de Fogonazo.

Se sabe que Fogonazo no es zurdo, no es diestro, y tampoco es ambidiestro.

Fogonazo ve exactamente lo mismo con los dos ojos.

Fogonazo no tiene hellas digitales, tiene huellas analogicas.

En el documento de Fogonazo, la foto es de perfil izquierdo.

Fogonazo le presto sus lentes de supernova a este tipo para usarlos en sus peliculas:






El primer reloj de Fogonazo:






El titanic no choco ni contra un iceberg:






ni contra Godzilla:






choco con un cubito de hielo del fernet de Fogonazo.

Estos son los juguetes de cuando Fogonazo era niño (que aparecen en algunas de nuestras peliculas):


























Una herramienta de Fogonazo:






El control remoto de Fogonazo:






En la basura de Fogonazo estan los Diskettes de habilidades de la Matrix:






La nube magica surgio de un pedo de Fogonazo:






Fogonazo invento a Iron man, pero en realidad no es de hierro, es de aluminio:


----------



## djwash (Jun 29, 2011)

La casucha del perro de Fogonazo:






Fogonazo guarda sus vinos, whiskys, entre otras cosas que necesitan añejamiendo, por dos semanas en la Sala del tiempo:






Estas son las semillas de una planta que tiene Fogonazo:






Fogonazo usa el baston magico para un monton de usos magicos:






El petroleo en realidad no es petroleo,






es cera de oido de Fogonazo:






Cuando Fogonazo presiona el boton, el juego se detiene automaticamente y se desinstala.






Cuando Fogonazo pisa caca, esta se desmaterializa en 3ns:






Aun no existe una paloma capaz de desgraciarse sobre Fogonazo:






Fogonazo in fraganti:






Ser humano que vio a Fogonazo de frente:






Por ultimo, una foto de Fogonazo:


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 29, 2011)

Fogonazo se entretiene jugando al frisbee. Roland Emmerich lo llama "Independence Day".


Indiana Jones busca desechos de Fogonazo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 29, 2011)

Este es el despertador de Fogonazo...:


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

> Fue fogonazo quien descubrio las propiedades del grafeno y las reveló, 500 años despues de haberlas descubierjo



No.no.....  Fogonazo fue quien puso las propiedades en el grafeno...



Einstein llevo a Fogonazo sus teorías para que se las revisara y corrigiera....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 29, 2011)

Fogonazo es capaz de hacer un amplificador clase D de 5.1 canales de 200W cada uno, usando solo un 555.

Se dice que Fogo tiene un hipno sapo entrenado, como mascota, pero esto si no lo creo...




Alavemos a fogonazo, Alavemos a fogonazo, Alavemos a fogonazo...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

Fogonazo no requiere de Circuitos Integrados ni procesadores... es capaz de diseñar un puente intergalactico tridimensional con puros componentes discretos....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

Si Fogonazo no lo ve, el sol no está.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 29, 2011)

Fogo puede hacer que un 2N3904 sea NPN o PNP segun sea su conveniencia y si se lo pide por las buenas, puede hacerlo trabajar como un transistor RF VHF capaz de manejar 100W, ahora si se lo pide por las malas, puede hacerlo trabajar como un MosFET RF UHF de 500W


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

Yo no tengo ni P.I. del porque escribí esto.... Fogonazo SI!!...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

Dios tiene complejo de Fogonazo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

La próxima generación  de supercomputadores y supersemiconductores seran fabricados con Fogonipta...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 29, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


>



ja ja ja  esta es la mejor, ja ja ja , ja ja ja


esta genial......


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

Fogonazo solo pierde sus super-poderes si es separado de su cautin!...


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Y todo eso antes de que empiece la película.
> 
> 
> Fogonazo fue un novio de Sp.


Te sale silla :enfadado:, siempre me incluyes en todos tus chistes, ¿Que tienes en mi contra?
--------------

Fogonazo sabe los datos reales del Coyote, la edad y el rostro de anti, de hecho, él los creó

Fogonazo es el único del foro que es inmune a mi silla


----------



## Tavo (Jun 29, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Te sale silla :enfadado:, siempre me incluyes en todos tus chistes, ¿Que tienes en mi contra?
> --------------


Mmhhh, esto no es para nada simpático. Te felicito por plantarte así de una.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 29, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Fogonazo es capaz de hacer un amplificador clase D de 5.1 canales de 200W cada uno, usando solo un 555.
> 
> Se dice que Fogo tiene un hipno sapo entrenado, como mascota, pero esto si no lo creo...
> 
> ...



Juaz Juaz Juaz Juaz

 Y JAJA.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Se dice que Fogo tiene un hipno sapo entrenado, como mascota, pero esto si no lo creo...


Lo único que el Hipnosapo no puede comerse es la hormiguita de la firma de Fogonazo.

Y queda hipnotizado cuando la ve moverse.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 29, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Te sale silla :enfadado:, siempre me incluyes en todos tus chistes, ¿Que tienes en mi contra?



Naaada! Es que te ves linda cuando te enojas!

=)



Nah... no eramos los duelistas? Tenía que hacerte aparecer para un duelo 


(Jaja son bromas, se supone que estamos jugando con lo inverosímil ).






Fogonazo engendró a Fogonazo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

La Wikipedia es la enciclopedia de Internet porque la FOGOPEDIA no cupo en los servidores de esta generación....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2011)

El Taj Mahal lo construyó Fogonazo en un día , para que las mujeres se turnen a mirarlo desde sus 4 torres


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

En realidad, E.T. llamó a lo de Fogonazo para que lo fueran a buscar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 29, 2011)

Fogo una vez construyó un amplificador valvular OTL de 5000W sobre cargas de 0,01Ω con tan solo un 12AX7...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 29, 2011)

Che como se hace uno amigo de fogonazo?


----------



## Xander (Jun 29, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Fogo una vez construyó un amplificador valvular OTL de 5000W sobre cargas de 0,01Ω con tan solo un 12AX7...


Jajaja, increible fogonazo!......por ahi escuche que se armo un circuito de pablin y le funciono! 



elgriego dijo:


> Che como se hace uno amigo de fogonazo?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 29, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> Jajaja, increible fogonazo!......por ahi escuche que se armo un circuito de pablin y le funciono!



No quedan dudas entonces ,si fogonazo armo un circuito de pablin y le funciono de una, es el rey de reyes.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 29, 2011)

fogonazo no escribio la biblia, se la dicto a los apostoles...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

Cuando House se enferma va a consultar a Fogonazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2011)

Fogonazo le va a hacer sanación a distancia para que camine derecho


----------



## capitanp (Jun 30, 2011)

Fogonazo tiene hFE infinito


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 30, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Fogo una vez construyó un amplificador valvular OTL de 5000W sobre cargas de 0,01Ω con tan solo un 12AX7...



Jojojojojo 

De hecho los OGNIS OTL son un intento de copiar dicha tecnología. El problema es que les falta minimo un ZPM hecho por fogonazo en persona para operar correctamente.

Fogonazo es capaz de hacer enfermar a una espora de virus...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2011)

El Big Bang fue un Big bum de Fogonazo...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2011)

Fogonazo sí puede tapar el sol con las manos.

Fogonazo aprendió a correr antes que a caminar.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 30, 2011)

Cachito, creo que Fogo tapa el cumulo de Galaxias de Virgo, con uno, o a lo sumo dos Quarks de un electron de un àtomo de H de su cuerpo.......


----------



## Imzas (Jun 30, 2011)

Hasta ahora echo en falta la participacion de Fogonazo en este hilo. .


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Naaada! Es que te ves linda cuando te enojas!
> 
> =)
> 
> ...


 ¿No qué según tú soy la Nazi de la Netiqueta? ¿se puede ser más de un guerrero a la vez?

--------------------------- Siguendo el Hilo

Hay un mito que dice que el la vida y el mundo que conocemos es solo el sueño de los Dioses, se referían a Fogonazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Hasta ahora echo en falta la participacion de Fogonazo en este hilo. .


 

Él no participa con los mortales (no hace semidioses ), desde su Olimpo desciende a los atrevidos al Averno

Es más , él inventó el averno !


----------



## palomo (Jun 30, 2011)

Y el averno se llama "moderacion"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 30, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> ¿No qué según tú soy la Nazi de la Netiqueta?



Eh eh eh  

Según tú... ese enlace lo puse por ti.




Prosiguiendo:


Cada vez que un usuario no lee las normas de participación, Fogonazo extingue una especie animal, vegetal y/o mineral.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 30, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Cada vez que un usuario no lee las normas de participación, Fogonazo extingue una especie animal, vegetal y/o mineral.


Colorario: En caso de que el usuario en cuestión sea reinsidente, este termina extinto por Fogonazo...


----------



## Tavo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Cada vez que un usuario no lee las normas de participación, Fogonazo extingue una especie animal, vegetal y/o mineral.


Mmmm me parece que no che, porque si fuese así ya no quedarían ni animales ni plantas ni minerales!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 30, 2011)

... Y mientras Fogonazo no apruebe estos hechos, el único que puede hacer todos los mencionados al cubo es Chuck Norris. Pobre de aquél que piense lo contrario 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 30, 2011)

Chuck Norris debe perdirle autorización a Fogonazo para lanzar patadas, puños y demases...


----------



## Darlin (Jun 30, 2011)

QUIEN ERES FOGONAZO TE VEO PARTICIPAR EN TODOS TEMAS DE FOROS ELECTRONICA Y RESPONDE TODAS LAS PREGUNTAS Y OPINIONES CASI AL INSTANTE, PERO LO MAS RARO ES QUE NO RESPONDE AL TEMA Historia y hechos sobre Fogonazo (amo de Akinator)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2011)

> QUIEN ERES FOGONAZO TE VEO PARTICIPAR EN TODOS TEMAS DE FOROS ELECTRONICA Y RESPONDE TODAS LAS PREGUNTAS Y OPINIONES CASI AL INSTANTE, PERO LO MAS RARO ES QUE NO RESPONDE AL TEMA



Es un dios y si no quieres desatar su furia no grites....

naaaa broma...

(mayusculas = gritos)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 30, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Chuck Norris debe perdirle autorización a Fogonazo para lanzar patadas, puños y demases...



Tu lo has dicho, Debería  Tienen la misma fuerza  (Eso creo)


----------



## ls2k (Jul 1, 2011)

por fogonazo (dios no corre) edita tu post tacatomon si fogo ve que lo camparas con chuck, le dará una patada giratoria y adios a nuestro heroe mundano.. y si, le pide autorización, pero solo por que es su hijo


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 1, 2011)

Chuck Norris, es sólo un muñeco de plastico de tianguis, a comparacion de los poderes de fogonazo.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 1, 2011)

Fogonzo es el unico que puede convertir los demonios de maxwell en angeles


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Bien, ya separé esto del tema original y vamos a ver cuántos entran sólo por el título nuevo.
> Apuesto a que serán varios...



Entré y llegué hasta aquí.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 1, 2011)

-La ley de Fogo, es la que todos conocen como Ley de Murphy, luego de que este comprara sus derechos, sin embargo Fogo elimino antes de la venta los articulos que decían como escapar de esa ley.

-El equipo de James Bond esta diseñado y construido el departamento de "Juguetes Infantiles" de Fogonazo Inc.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yo lo único que le envidio es que se anima a usar zunga y además cuenta la leyenda que le hizo el amor a Cleopatra


----------



## Electronec (Jul 2, 2011)

Cleopatra............Uhhmmmmm, el misterios de las pirámides, ya no es tanto misterio.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 2, 2011)

Fogonazo come válvulas y devuelve microprocesadores de grafeno.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 2, 2011)

La mejor pintura de Da Vinci...



La peor pintura de Fogonazo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 2, 2011)

Fogonazo puede interpretar la _Pasión según San Mateo_ de Bach él solo y con una vuvuzela.

Fogonazo metió al gato de Schrödinger en la caja.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fogonazo metió al gato de Schrödinger en la caja.


No sólo eso: El puede sacarlo de ahí vivo o muerto, según se le antoje, y hasta puede meterlo muerto y sacarlo vivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2011)

Fogonazo mira al gato dentro de la caja con su vista de rayos X , sin alterar la realidad


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 2, 2011)

Fogonazo fue el padrino magico de blacktiger cuando era niño


----------



## lubeck (Jul 2, 2011)

Fogonazo hizo el Reloj de BEN10 en un momento de ocio....


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 2, 2011)

fogonazo acabo con los dinosaurios, por que ya eran "juguetes aburridos"


----------



## lubeck (Jul 2, 2011)

> fogonazo acabo con los dinosaurios, por que ya eran "juguetes aburridos"



  ya estaban obsoletos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 2, 2011)

Fogonazo, despues de un dia de playa;
toda la arena se a convertido en un mega PIC.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> La mejor pintura de Da Vinci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no mis viejos.,.. no .....
lo que quieran de fogonazo, ponganle si quieren una capa roja con la S o con la F .

pero a megan fox no me la toquen .
esa no es la peor pintura de fogonazo.
sino preguntenle 

a ver que dice , si la quiere o no la quiere ....



fogonazo NO es tonto .

*megan fox es jamon de primera .*


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 4, 2011)

Mientras dice la historia que uno por alli requirio de 12 apóstoles para intentar arreglar la situación sin mucho exito, Fogonazo solo requirio de 9 para tener el control universal (@andres-cuenca, @cacho, @karapalida, @chico3001, @nilfred, @vick, @apollo, @dano, @electrodan)


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2011)

y un judas para que le hecharan la culpla de todo...
(osea yo mero)


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

Moëbius dibujó su banda sólo después de que Fogonazo le mostró a su hormiga mascota.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 4, 2011)

Fogonazo puede hacer jaque mate en un juego de naipes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 4, 2011)

Fogonazo cuando hace popó produce residuos tóxicos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 4, 2011)

Fogonazo me puede arreglar mi convertidor USB USART que compre y no funciono  buuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Fogonazo me puede arreglar mi convertidor USB USART que compre y no funciono  buuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


de poder puede, ahora que quiera....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 4, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> de poder puede, ahora que quiera....



Se dice que Fogonazo Siempre quiere...

(naaa.. voy a cambiarlo)


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2011)

fogonazo es capas de contarte que se siente hacer esto:


----------



## elgriego (Jul 5, 2011)

Fogonazo es peter sellers?

Habra sido el, el que creo a la niña robot que dio origen a los replicantes?





Pd....Helminto G.Muy buena esa escena de doctor extraño,en los simsons realizaron un homenaje a la misma, la vieron?.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 5, 2011)

fogonazo ES EL dr. strangelove...


(y ha sido parodiada la ecena en infinidad de ocaciones, y esque a quien no le agradaria hacerlo?)


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> fogonazo es capas de contarte que se siente hacer esto:


Es más, Fogonazo puede ser la bomba, el cowboy, Strangelove o hasta Kubrick, según le plazca.

O todos al mismo tiempo


----------



## elgriego (Jul 5, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> fogonazo ES EL dr. strangelove...
> 
> 
> (y ha sido parodiada la ecena en infinidad de ocaciones, y esque a quien no le agradaria hacerlo?)



Y si, es un clasico del cine,kubrick era un genio.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 5, 2011)

Hasta fogonazo fue quien invento a la doctora corazon!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Hasta fogonazo fue quien invento a la doctora corazon!!!


Y a sus colegas la Dra Higado, la Dra Pulmón, Dra. Riñon, etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2011)

Estoy tratando de juntar 25 * 10³³³ mensajes para enviarle un MP a Fogonazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estoy tratando de juntar 25 * 10³³³ mensajes para enviarle un MP a Fogonazo



Mis Condolencias


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2011)

Fogonazo conoce a plenitud como se usa mi analizador logico...


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 5, 2011)

Fogonazo invento a la ama y señora de rataro, y le dio un firmware especializado para enjaular rataros escurridisos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 5, 2011)

claro, estaba a un paso de volverse un coyote en potencia, tenia que impedirlo...


----------



## stalker94 (Jul 5, 2011)

sabian que fogonazo tambien andubo por marte si







como ya dijieron antes el ayudo a construir las piramides de giza,pero ya que estaba en marte y con la experiencia ganada con la primera piramide decidio armase una en marte 






y ya que habia movido tantas guabadas y por que no  decidio hacerse un auto retrato






despues de tanto laburo decidio sentarse un rato a descansar






aca se lo ve a fogonazo divagando y planteandose los problemas de la vida mientras toma una bebida faradiciaca acompañada de unos biscoquitos con azufre


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2011)

Hablando de marte....

extracto de una pagina....


> Lo primero que se es que todo lo que se refiere a diseños electrónicos viene dado en medidas imperiales inglesas, nada de sistema internacional de unidades ni nada de eso, todo en pulgadas y onzas, lo que hasta donde mi mente me deja llegar veo como una estupidez, para algo se hizo el sistema internacional de unidades máxime cuando un famoso satélite artificial que se mando a Marte y se estrello por que al ser una cooperación internacional parte del software usaba metros y la otra pies.



Fogonazo es el único que puede desaparecer de este mundo ese sistema de medida tan estupid*...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2011)

cuando un novato comodo abre un tema "tipico de el " los demas mod. mandan el tema a el averno.
fogonazo hace desaparecer al impertinente .

amen de que unde mas barcos que Neptuno (uno de sus "pinches" ) .


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

En otros tiempos El Señor Fogonazo, creo el triangulo de las bermudas,para que no quede rastro alguno ,de nada ni nadie que desafie el pasar por sus dominios.


----------



## ORUZ (Jul 6, 2011)

El creador de la Élite de los illuminati,  es una especie de tecnopata.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 6, 2011)

fogonazo puede hablar en 6 idiomas a la vez sin fluidez..........lo curioso es que le entiendes
fogonazo vio a un cojo correr, a un mudo gritar , y escucho a un perro piar.
si repites tras veces fogonazo en una oracion se te aparece y te mata tres veces antes de que te des cuenta.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2011)

maton00 dijo:


> .
> si repites tras veces fogonazo en una oracion se te aparece .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2011)

¿ Y si le hacés decir Fogonazo al revés ?

¡ Ozanogof !


----------



## MaMu (Jul 6, 2011)

Todos estos capítulos me los pedí, pero lo único que se, es que fogonazo chasqueó los dedos y yo volví  al foro despues de años de ausencia. (tuuu ru ru ru ruuuu ru.... tuuu ru ru ru ruuuu ru, bien a lo x-files)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2011)

Re bienvenido Mamu


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y si le hacés decir Fogonazo al revés ?
> 
> ¡ Ozanogof !



Che, sera de origen ruso ,digo con ese apellido.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 6, 2011)

nietzche dijo que dios habia muerto pero no lo dejaron terminar, quiso decir que dios habia muerto y fogonazo no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Che, sera de origen ruso ,digo con ese apellido.


 

No lo repitas que te pasás a otra dimensión . . .  Fogonazo va y vuelve


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo repitas que te pasás a otra dimensión . . .  Fogonazo va y vuelve


Procurare seguir con tu consejo gracias.

Acaso es como el señor tenebroso?


----------



## stalker94 (Jul 6, 2011)

ya se donde vive fogonazo en el punto singularidad entre las dos dimenciones justo por el medio del agujero de gusano (teoria de cueras)

segun se dice hay es donde deberia vivir dios si es por haci decirlo:estudiando:


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 6, 2011)

Lo quieren invocar verdad???


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2011)

En Musica.... despues de Fogonazo  The Beatles, The Doors, Elvis presley, Michael Jackson, ....
En Cine...   despues de Fogonazo  Marlon Brandon,James Dean, Sean Connery....
En Deportes.... despues de Fogonazo Pele, McEroe, Mohamed ali, Ayrton senna, Michael Jordan....


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 7, 2011)

Los agujeros negros, no son mas es que escusados que fogonazo olvido desatorar la cadena y quedaron en un torbellino perpetuo...
Por implicación, eso explica por que todo lo que cae en el disco de acreeción (o sea el torbellino) se va a la m...d@!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2011)

A Fogonazo las integrales sobre contornos cerrados de funciones conservativas el dan 3, si él quiere.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 7, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:


> ya se donde vive fogonazo en el punto singularidad entre las dos dimenciones justo por el medio del agujero de gusano (teoria de cueras)
> 
> segun se dice hay es donde deberia vivir dios si es por haci decirlo:estudiando:



Diicen algunos ,que Fogonazo creo a sheldon ,para que difunda justamente su teoria de cuerdas.

                                              Bazinga....................!


----------



## samgut (Jul 7, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> A Fogonazo las integrales sobre contornos cerrados de funciones conservativas el dan 3, si él quiere.



Wuajajaja, nunca habia leido algo de matematicas por aquí, salio *bu*ena 
Estan *bu*enas las historias de Fogonazo jaja


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

Fogonazo estuvo antes que el Caos, de hecho, este ultimo eran unas plaquetas experimentales estropeadas echadas a la basura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2011)

Fogonazo divide no solo por cero , también divide por cero elevado a la infinito


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 8, 2011)

Fogonazo puede construir una máquina de movimiento perpetuo pero NO la hace porque violaría las _Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)_.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 8, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fogonazo puede construir una máquina de movimiento perpetuo pero NO la hace porque violaría las reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version).


esa me parecio notable Hammer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2011)

Fogonazo le hace cumplir las Normas del Foro a la esposa . . .  nada de doble , nada de repetir.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 8, 2011)

fogonazo puede sacar raices cuadradas de numeros negativos, a veces tambien le gusta dividirlas entre cero


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 8, 2011)

maton00 dijo:


> fogonazo puede sacar raices cuadradas de numeros negativos, a veces tambien le gusta dividirlas entre cero



Eso no es notable... lo notable es que pueda calcularla en numeros reales sin recurrir a los complejos y conozca la cifra (exacta) que corresponde a dividir entre cero.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 8, 2011)

sus matematicas no recurren a los numeros complejos, ni a los reales debido a que el las inventó, y tampoco aplican para esta dimensión, claro que tubo que inventar 26 dimensiones para sacar las matematicas,cada una con leyes fisicas y quimicas diferentes.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2011)

La Teoría de Cuerdas se basa y explica en los cordones de los zapatos de Fogonazo.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 8, 2011)

maton00 dijo:


> sus matematicas no recurren a los numeros complejos, ni a los reales debido a que el las inventó, y tampoco aplican para esta dimensión, claro que tubo que inventar 26 dimensiones para sacar las matematicas,cada una con leyes fisicas y quimicas diferentes.



Comfirmado ,fogonazo ,es sheldon de ,The Big Bang Theory...........

O por lo menos usaron su Personalidad, para crear a este personaje


----------



## maton00 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeje sabia que alguien lo notaria


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 10, 2011)

Feliz cumple Fogo!!

(Fogonazo cumple años todos los días )


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 10, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Feliz cumple Fogo!!
> 
> (Fogonazo cumple años todos los días )


Eso explica el porque nadie puede calcular su edad...


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 11, 2011)

jajajajaja

He leído :estudiando: que muchas cosas se han dicho acerca de Fogonazo, pero creo haber visto su rostro tras un exhaustivo scan por los mas recónditos y misteriosos rastros dejados por sus partículas sub atómicas 

Como un equivalente al manto de turim... admiren su rostro  y

*NO TENGAN MIEDO DE MIRARLO A EL....*


----------



## Imzas (Jul 12, 2011)

Fogonazo no puede ser visto, solo su existencia puede ser intuida por el sexto sentido o calculada su a traves de complejas formulas matematicas. Pero vemos las consecuencias de sus acciones. En esto se parece a la electricidad.
Por ejemplo, sabemos cuando cometemos una infraccion pues pulsamos la ultima tecla y ya estamso siendo moderados. .


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 12, 2011)

Fogonazo inventó a "circulito":






(Para los que no son de córdoba, acá está el video)


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 13, 2011)

El Vaticano, es la Vatimansión de Vativacaciones de Vatifogonazo...

Fogonazo puede hacer que el valor de este circuito:






sea: *≈ (22,31µf)³ *y _a las pruebas me remito_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Y si desea también le da inductivo !


----------



## stalker94 (Jul 13, 2011)

fogonazo no es atraido por la fueza de gravedad hacia la tierra si no que la tierra es atraida hacia fogonazo

los planetas no giran alrrededor del sol sino que giran alrrededor de fogonazo


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

Fogonazo conoce las fuentes de 0r+Vi (voltaje en el eje imaginario) y alimentan tecnologia basada en super conductores, super inductores y super capacitores, los cuales no tienen componentes compuestas... o todo en imaginario, o todo en real o en el origen (super conductores sin capacitancia ni inductancia parasita)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 14, 2011)

Fogonazo toma sopa de cerveza.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2011)

Superman es el cadete de Fogonazo y es quien le va a comprar los componentes que necesita. Cuando lo manda a comprar algo, siempre le dan exactamente lo que pide y encima no se lo cobran.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Superman es el cadete de Fogonazo y es quien le va a comprar los componentes que necesita. Cuando lo manda a comprar algo, siempre le dan exactamente lo que pide y encima no se lo cobran.


Fogonazo no necesita mandar a nadie a comprar componentes, él mismo los fabrica


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 14, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Fogonazo no necesita mandar a nadie a comprar componentes, él mismo los fabrica


Si, pero de vez en cuando siente compasión por los simples mortales que fabrican componentes y les "compra" a ellos, no mas que para elaborar los circuitos de mala calidad, esos circuitos son los que usan en la NASA


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2011)

¿Por qué creés que se les reventaron los transbordadores?
Porque no le compraron los circuitos de descarte a Fogonazo y los intentaron hacer ellos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

Fogonazo hace superconductores tibiecitos


----------



## wlopez (Jul 14, 2011)

Me matan de la risa....pero como dicen en mi méxico...hasta este momento...no ha llegado el invitado de lujo....fogonazo...donde estas?..... te invocamos....a que coloques un comentario....


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 14, 2011)

Si invocas a fogonazo y él aparece, debes tener cuidado de no verlo directamente a los ojos, pues puedes desaparecer o como mínimo quedar ciego


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 14, 2011)

¿Se podría saber si está suscrito?


----------



## wlopez (Jul 14, 2011)

Tienes razon... pudiera el procesador de mi workstation........... pero aun si correre el riesgo......


----------



## Electronec (Jul 15, 2011)

No hace falta invocarlo. Al ingresar el password en la página de FE, tu PC ya no es tu PC, es una prolongación de Fogonazo.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 15, 2011)

Fogonazo puede escribir todos los dígitos de Pi en binario, de atrás para adelante.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 15, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Si invocas a fogonazo y él aparece, debes tener cuidado de no verlo directamente a los ojos, pues puedes desaparecer o como mínimo quedar ciego


     O convertirte en estatua de sal..............


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> O convertirte en estatua de sal..............


 No, de sal no, de silicio o germanio segun sea sus viles propositos...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 15, 2011)

jaja no.... eso está obsoleto.... 


En la actualidad te convierte en un asado con jabas de cerveza.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 15, 2011)

*fernandob* dijo:                     _

_ ho... ya me lo temia:
*Historia y hechos sobre Fogonazo (amo de Akinator)*
invade otros temas.......

dentro de poco TODO sera asimilado  por FOGONAZO ...............resistirse es inutil !!!!​Fogonazo es el agujero negro en el centro del universo y al  mismo tiempo es el absoluto de que hablan los libros abalisticos y  esotericos.

Movido desde 
*Acertijos de lógica y comprensión*

 Por _*Fogonazo*_ .


----------



## lubeck (Jul 16, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Movido desde
> *Acertijos de lógica y comprensión*
> 
> Por _*Fogonazo*_ .



Fogonazo puede mover todos los post de todos los temas y los usuarios no se percatan de los cambios...

Mmm Existe una señora Fogonaza???


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 16, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Fogonazo puede mover todos los post de todos los temas y los usuarios no se percatan de los cambios...
> 
> Mmm Existe una señora Fogonaza???



No, porque Fogonaz*o* no quiere decir que sea hombre. Es como DIOS. Vos viste que la palabra dios, va con "el", o sea: "el dios", pero la biblia dice que no es "hombre" ni "mujer" es simplemente Dios. Bueno, con Fogonazo pasa lo mismo.. Es "el Fogonazo" pero es omnipotente, y asexuado (no gay) jaja..
Saludos!!

PD: Cómo me río con esta huevada!!! jaja


----------



## Electronec (Jul 16, 2011)

Cierto cierto, acaso la energia tiene sexo,...NO......es energia y punto.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 16, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Fogonazo puede mover todos los post de todos los temas y los usuarios no se percatan de los cambios...
> 
> Mmm Existe una señora Fogonaza???


Afortunadamente no, quizas una señora OtroNick pero habra que verlo con el tiempo jijiji.
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 17, 2011)

El triángulo de las bermudas era cuadrado hasta que fogonazo le pateó una esquina y lo dejó de 3 esquinas..


----------



## Imzas (Jul 17, 2011)

Fogonazo no gasta en nada material, por eso es anti-material :S, y por ende creo los positrones, los antineutrones, etc


----------



## lubeck (Jul 17, 2011)

Fogonazo cambio de Avatar porque "The Brain" nunca logro conquistar el mundo... 






Fogonazo es por mucho mas popular que Barack Obama...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 17, 2011)

Fogonazo mata a Uma Thurman en_ Kill Bill 4_.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fogonazo mata a Uma Thurman en_ Kill Bill 4_.


 
fogonazo "la somete" a Uma Thurman a sus deseos ........... y cuando se cansa la manda a la cocina a que corte las papas, cebollas y zanahorias con la espada.

y doña Uma calladita o a lo mucho responde "si patroncito" .



PD: ya no hay mas Kill Bill, la continuacion es "cocinando con la Thurman".


----------



## lubeck (Jul 17, 2011)

Por causas obvias e inexplicables La única definición incorrecta de la RAE es la de Fogonazo....

Fogonazo.

1. m. Llamarada instantánea que algunas materias inflamables, como la pólvora, el magnesio, etc., producen al inflamarse.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 17, 2011)

Con este tema Fogonazo ha logrado aumentar exponencialmente su prestigio en el foro, su perfil siete mil y tantas visitas, y sigue en aumento (como el espacio del correo de gmail) XD.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2011)

Dando mantenimiento a las numerosas calles de Fogolandia....


----------



## elgriego (Jul 18, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Dando mantenimiento a las numerosas calles de Fogolandia....
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56827


:


           Entonces ,es una maquina?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2011)

Fogolandia es el parque de diversiones de Fogonazo 
También se lo conoce como FogoWorld y hay otro en Europa, pero no es lo mismo porque no le presta mucha atención.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2011)

Digamos que Neverland es la copia barata de Fogolandia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Por causas obvias e inexplicables La única definición incorrecta de la RAE es la de Fogonazo....
> 
> Fogonazo.
> 
> 1. m. Llamarada instantánea que algunas materias inflamables, como la pólvora, el magnesio, etc., producen al inflamarse.


 

Incorre*P*to . . . producido por la junta de dos cobres y muchos Amperes


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 18, 2011)

..... a través de usuarios que no leen las normas....


PD.: Rayos! Olvidé el enlace! :enfadado:





Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fogonazo mata a Uma Thurman en_ Kill Bill 4_.




.... no sobrevive.... 

PD2.: La precuela de _Bruce Almighty_ es _God Almighty_, en la que Morgan Freeman desafía a Fogonazo a hacer un dios afro-estadounidense.

Corolario: también le hizo un presidente de yapa.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Muajajja, o dios, no paro de reirme de las cosas que dicen 
Fogonazo ya vio esto???

saludos!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 25, 2011)

el lo mira todo....


----------



## djwash (Jul 25, 2011)

@fogoneta tiene algo que ver con Fogonazo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 25, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> @fogoneta tiene algo que ver con Fogonazo?


Se dice que es un clon fallido...


----------



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2011)

hola, que pasa con fogonazo , no entiendo nada , ni el porque de este vardeo que alguien me explique ?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 25, 2011)

diego_z dijo:


> hola, que pasa con fogonazo , no entiendo nada , ni el porque de este vardeo que alguien me explique ?


Todo originó del tema de _adivinanzas_, donde electronec colocó un link a una página donde un "Genio" virtual te adivina un personaje luego de responder una serie de preguntas

Luego DOSMETROS comentó que no le adivinó a @fogonazo, y como te imaginarás, se desparramó la arena, que fue separada por un moderador del tema de adivinanzas y se le modificó el nombre, por eso este tema se llama: Historia y hechos sobre Fogonazo* (amo de Akinator)*


----------



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2011)

ahora entiendo gracias jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2011)

diego_z dijo:


> hola, que pasa con fogonazo , no entiendo nada , ni el porque de este vardeo que alguien me explique ?


 

Te hago una única corrección , no es *B*ardeo  , son elogios ordenados , calculados , pensados , cautelosos , respetuosos , con admiración y con muy buen humor hacia uno de los moderadores  estrella  

Saludos !


----------



## djwash (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, si fuera bardeo, seriamos automaticamente desmaterializados...


----------



## mcrven (Jul 25, 2011)

diego_z dijo:


> ahora entiendo gracias jeje



¿Y qué entiendes Diego?


----------



## Imzas (Jul 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te hago una única corrección , no es *B*ardeo  , son elogios ordenados , calculados , pensados , cautelosos , respetuosos , con admiración y con muy buen humor hacia uno de los moderadores  estrella
> 
> Saludos !


La dupla Big-Bang/Big-Crunch es un yoyo en la mano de fogonazo por eso no termina nunca ese bucle de expansion contraccion .


----------



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Y qué entiendes Diego?



la historia es asi , nadie sabe de este señor , y trataron de ver si aparecia en la pagina señalada anteriormente , la verdad hay que sacarse el sombrero con fogonazo , siempre tiene una respuesta acerta del asunto , me imagine eso

dos metros , primero pense como no sabia a que se debia , (entro poco al foro ) 
imaginense alguien de afuera que buscando algo llega al foro , cual seria su primer impresion ?es por eso que pregunte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2011)

Fogonazo logró adivinarme a Akinator


----------



## lubeck (Jul 25, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Yes, si fuera bardeo, seriamos automaticamente desmaterializados...



 solte la carcajada


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 25, 2011)

¿Por que Fogonaso no ha respondido por aqui????
planea destruir a todos los que han posteado en el tema???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> ¿Por que Fogonaso no ha respondido por aqui????
> planea destruir a todos los que han posteado en el tema???


 

A los que han posteado.
A los que han tenido la intención de hacerlo
A los que lo han leido
A los que han leido de refilón solo el título.

Serán desvanecidos ellos , su ascendencia y su descendencia.

. . .  en algunos casos *él* elegirá solo hacerles perder la memoria . . .


----------



## lubeck (Jul 26, 2011)

> ¿Por que Fogonaso no ha respondido por aqui????



Mi teoria dice que....

1) El tema le sea aburrido.
2) La pregunta sea mala.
3) No sepa la respuesta.
4) No tiene ganas  escribir.
5) No tiene tiempo suficiente como para responder.
6) Todas las anteriores.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 26, 2011)

Esperemos que ocurre el 21 de Diciembre de 2012.


----------



## djwash (Jul 26, 2011)

Se cree que Fogonazo tiene un asaso ese dia, y el universo sufrira las consecuencias, viento solar (no desde el sol), inversion del campo magnetico, coolers que giraran al reves, 15000WRMS de potencia en un auto, fuga de cerebros, etc...


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 26, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> KaedusElectroRaik dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Por que Fogonaso no ha respondido por aqui????
> ...


  
Buena esa lubeck, aunque en su caso no aplicaría la 3)


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 26, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> .....15000WRMS de potencia en un auto....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 26, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Buena esa lubeck, aunque en su caso no aplicaría la 3)


De hecho insinuar la 3 sería un sacrilegio u.u


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

Fogonazo solo una vez se a quivocado¡¡¡¡
cuando creio averce equivocado =P


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 26, 2011)

Si Fogonazo pelea contra sí mismo, gana. Y punto.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 29, 2011)

Fogonazo dice que no declarara nada de este post sin su abogado, y lo dijo en serio


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 29, 2011)

no me miren a mi, solo soy apostol...


----------



## Imzas (Jul 29, 2011)

Apostol a las naciones de nuestro señor Fogonazo, por la gracia del Rey Julien XD.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 29, 2011)

El buscador del foro es un algoritmo desarrollado por Fogonazo Inc. & Google Inc. de una forma malvada para hacer que los novatos pese a que lo usen, nunca encuentren la información que necesitan, viendose obligados a crear temas nuevos y para asi ser castigados no mas que para aplacar un poco la sed de castigo de Fogonazo...


----------



## malto (Jul 29, 2011)

_San Cacho, santo_ de las _causas imposibles_,_rezar 9 padres nuestros_ ,9 ave marias _durante 9 dias pidiendo 3 deseos_,realizando la _siguiente plegaria_:"_San Cacho__ santo misericordioso haz_ que _mis penas se conviertan_ en _gozos_,_glorioso San Cacho_ yo _se_ por fe que vos , intercediendo por mi el milagro me hara FOGONAZO.  al noveno dia pùblica este aviso. Se cumplira tu deseo aunque no lo  creas .Gracias tu devoto. M.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2011)

Dios sufre del "Complejo de Fogonazo".

Edit para la gran Rata: Es que me invocaron y aparezco 


malto dijo:


> _San *Cacho*, santo_ de las _causas imposibles_,_rezar  9 padres nuestros_ ,9 ave marias _durante 9 dias pidiendo 3 deseos_,realizando  la _siguiente plegaria_:"_San* Cacho*__ santo misericordioso  haz_ que _mis penas se conviertan_ en _gozos_,_glorioso  San *Cacho*_ yo _se_ por fe que vos , intercediendo por mi el  milagro me hara FOGONAZO.  al noveno dia pùblica este aviso. Se cumplira  tu deseo aunque no lo  creas .Gracias tu devoto. M.


----------



## malto (Jul 29, 2011)

Tan asi de pronto que hasta ya me dio miedito     Yo mejor me voy a dormir...
Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2011)

Fogonazo es más rápido aún. Mucho más rápido...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 30, 2011)

Rapidez....

Fogonazo es el único que sabe que pasa si un cuerpo llega a la velocidad de la luz.... esa velocidad El la ve como si fuera camara lenta o cuado por cuadro....


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2011)

MMmm por cierto.... y aprovechando el tema...

quien es el que esta en el avatar de Fogo???


----------



## Electronec (Ago 7, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> MMmm por cierto.... y aprovechando el tema...
> 
> quien es el que esta en el avatar de Fogo???



Ami me recuerda a Michael Douglas.....pero Baaaa......creo que no.

Por otro lado creo haber leido,......pussss...no me acuerdo donde......que tiene relación con algún personaje de el Padrino.....No see....

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2011)

¿Alguien conoce a Kubrik?
¿Y Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2011)

Ooooohhh... entonces fogonazo curo la invalidez del Doc Strangelove... 

(ni idea tenia de esa peli.... )


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2011)

Fogonazo te inspiró y en 7 minutos viste la película 
 


----------------
Pues bien, como ya habíamos dicho un tiempo atrás (creo que fue el Capitán), la escena del cowboy montando la bomba está basada en un hecho real de la vida de Fogonazo. Sólo que él lo hizo antes, con una bomba más grande que cayó sobre un arsenal nuclear. 

Y Fogonazo sobrevivió sin un rasguño.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2011)

> Fogonazo te inspiró y en 7 minutos viste la película



Naaa.. sacado del wiki...



> El Dr. Strangelove se levanta de su silla de ruedas anunciando que tiene un plan, y cuando cae en la cuenta de que puede caminar, grita "¡Mein Führer, puedo andar!" sólo un segundo antes de que las bombas del juicio final empiecen a detonar, terminando en el fin de la Humanidad.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Naaa.. sacado del wiki...


Entonces te inspiró Fogonazo...

La Wikipedia es el descarte de sus elucubraciones.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2011)

Eso si que si... la fuente inagotable de mis inspiraciones es Fogonazo


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2011)

ya habia dicho yo que fogonazo era el doctor strangelove...

pero nadie me creyo...


----------



## elgriego (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola Gente  ,pa mi que Fogonazo es el colega Armac de otro foro de Electronica y si no lo es, le pega en el palo ,porque estoy casi seguro que nuestro señor Fogonazo y el Colega  Armac, Ademas de ser colegas, son de la misma provincia.

Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Ago 7, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El buscador del foro es un algoritmo desarrollado por Fogonazo Inc. & Google Inc. de una forma malvada para hacer que los novatos pese a que lo usen, nunca encuentren la información que necesitan, viendose obligados a crear temas nuevos y para asi ser castigados no mas que para aplacar un poco la sed de castigo de Fogonazo...


 
jajajajaja  esta si estuvo buena


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 7, 2011)

Fogonazo moderando coyotes


----------



## Imzas (Ago 7, 2011)

Fogonazo es superior al doctor Dolittle, ya que puede hablar con animales y humanos al mismo tiempo, mientras se toma un cafe tranquilamente.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ago 7, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce a Kubrik?
> ¿Y Dr. Strangelove?



  Te refieres a esta película ??

*Una Película Casi Perfecta: Dr. Strangelove*

http://www.blogdecine.cl/?p=911

 OOOOOOOOooooooo Ahora lo he visto cara a cara 

(espero poder seguir viviendo )


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2011)

Datagenius, Datagenius!!!!....


NO Mires La Luz al fondo del tunel..... es fogonazo te esta esperando!....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Fogonazo es superior al doctor Dolittle, ya que puede hablar con animales y humanos al mismo tiempo, mientras se toma un cafe tranquilamente.


Fogonazo no ve diferencias entre esas especies...


----------



## Agucasta (Ago 8, 2011)

Estuvo pertinente, Carlos!


----------



## Imzas (Ago 9, 2011)

Fogonazo creo la materia y antimateria, y los vendedores de seguros XD.


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2011)

Fogonazo "Salva el millon" sin responder ninguna pregunta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2011)

Fogonazo pone el millon


----------



## Cacho (Sep 8, 2011)

Y Fogonazo es el que hace las preguntas.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2011)

fogonazo deja que las multitudes hablen de el , escriban de el , imaginen de el ............total.....sabe que ni cerca estan .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Y Fogonazo es el que hace las preguntas.


 

 No no no , por Dios , ahora me va a quedar asociado Fogonazo a ese rostro


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 8, 2011)

Les cuento que estuve investigando, y en algunas válvulas electronicas se consigue leer la escritura "fogonazo" sobre el ánodo recubierto de bario, y dicha escritura solo se puede leer cuando este alcanza una cierta temperatura.

Es más, descubrí que el es el que permite el paso de electrones dentro de cada bulbo y maneja la cantidad de estos, interesante no?


----------



## sador (Sep 9, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Se dice que el Big Bang empezo con un fogonazo...
> Cuando dios dijo ...hagase la luz... Fogonazo pregunto -De LED o Bajo consumo?




jajajajajajaja  tremendo!! que bueno.. 

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2011)

Las felicitaciones al hermano mayor de Chuck Hagámosla acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/feliz-cumpleanos-fogonazo-43264/

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2011)

_Para no cometer una coyotada..._ 


quercus10 dijo:


> Te iba a poner el enlace pero fogonazo va en F1 y yo en utilitario.


En realidad Fogo va en una edision especial del Bugatti Veyron que va de 0 a 600Km/h en 3,2 segundos, no se sabe cual es su velocidad tope...


----------



## mcrven (Sep 14, 2011)

Ponganle título...


FOGONAZO THE MASTER


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Ponganle título...
> 
> 
> FOGONAZO THE MASTER





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> - Hoy los vine a moderar.
> Pero no cualquier moderación
> He aqui la moderación de las morderaciones
> La moderada que "moderea" a todas las morderaciones
> ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 15, 2011)

La sopa que Sopapea a todas las sopas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2011)

*Te sopapea en **Sopepación** ! *


----------



## elekto (Sep 30, 2011)

El Poderos Anillo unico de la Tierra Media era el piercing  q*UE* Fogonazo tirò por infectarse su ombligo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 8, 2011)

elekto dijo:


> El Poderos Anillo unico de la Tierra Media era el piercing  q*UE* Fogonazo tirò *por infectarse su ombligo*


Fogonazo no tiene ombligo. Eso implicaría que tuvo una conexión por un  cordón umbilical...
Y mucho menos tiene infecciones, las bacterias a él no lo afectan ¿cómo sería eso posible?.

Lo que sí es cierto es que Fogo lo tiró cuando no lo consideró poderoso (le habían dicho que lo era). Al fin y al cabo, tiene menos poder que la punta vieja de su soldador...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2011)

Cuando fogonazo pase los 12,000 mensajes en el foro es el preludio del fin del mundo!

segun predicciones de varias Culturas de America-Latina


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 24, 2011)

Fogonazo no banea IP; banea ADN.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 11, 2011)

Uro, que estuvo en el arca de noé, puede constatar que aunque esta embarcación no poseia timón, navegaba bien gracias a un sistema de posicionamiento global (GPS) diseñado por Fogonazo Inc.


----------



## Uro (Dic 11, 2011)

Fogonazo y el Uro se conocieron antes del diluvio en el Paraiso Terrenal y todos ustedes no saben un comino de nuestras vidas.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2011)

No te preocupes; es tu vida.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 11, 2011)

Como que no....jejeje....venga Uro, no sea tímido y cuéntenos que tal fue la travesía :






Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Dic 11, 2011)

In illo tempore.... Fogonazo y el Uro tuvieron una pequeña discusión y en aquella tremenda reyerta Fogonazo perdió un *Cacho* que con el correr de los tiempos apareció en estos foros como el terrible moderador de los Areneros.  .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Cuando fogonazo pase los 12,000 mensajes en el foro es el preludio del fin del mundo!
> 
> segun predicciones de varias Culturas de America-Latina


 
Lamento comunicarte que 3 de cada 4  mensajes de Fogo van directamente al averno , así que ya ha superado lo imaginable  y "se vamo a la final del mundo"  . . .  sin escalas !


----------



## Electronec (Dic 11, 2011)

A sido la rata..........


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 11, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> A sido la rata..........



nop, FUE EL COYOTE!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2011)

Nueva especie Coyoráticus Sapiens


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 11, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> In illo tempore.... Fogonazo y el Uro tuvieron una pequeña discusión y en aquella tremenda reyerta Fogonazo perdió un *Cacho* que con el correr de los tiempos apareció en estos foros como el terrible moderador de los Areneros. .


 Pronto veremos a Indiana Jones en la búsqueda del *Cacho* perdido...  O sea que Cacho tiene un gemelo perdido 



Electronec dijo:


> A sido la rata..........


Hey, hey, fue el coyote!!!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nueva especie Coyoráticus Sapiens


Eso suena abominable desde cualquier punto de vista.... O.O


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2011)

Doblemente abominable . . .  por dónde lo alburees , mires digo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

ya se sabe donde adquiro su apodo


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Juan de los Palotes quedaba en la calle Necochea 153 Ramos Mejia lado Sur.
> Y Pinar en segunda Rivadavia lado Norte a una 7 cuadras uno de otro.
> 
> En Juan de lo Palotes me bautizaron "Fogonazo" y trabajé allí varios años.
> ...


----------



## tiago (Dic 17, 2011)

Al mar muerto, lo mató Fogonazo.  

Cuando Fogonazo lanza el boomerang, éste no tiene ******* de volver


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 22, 2011)

fogonazo es un prograna de computadora que se encarga de establecer el orden y corregir errores en el foro y no se puede jaquear


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2011)

fogonazo es la matrix


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 23, 2011)

jajajajaja algo como eso pero mas tremendo


----------



## fran becu (Dic 23, 2011)

los beatles le copiaron el corte a fogo


----------



## lubeck (Dic 23, 2011)

El FBI recompenza con 1B$USD a quien le saque una foto a Fogo....


----------



## Uro (Dic 23, 2011)

Quien vea el rostro de Fogonazo es hombre muerto!  .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> El FBI recompenza con 1B$USD a quien le saque una foto a Fogo....


 
Fogo no sale en las fotos ni UV ni IR ! hno:


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 23, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Quien vea el rostro de Fogonazo es hombre muerto! .


Eso solo pasa si ese alguien se salva de este par de amigos de Fogonazo... 

​


----------



## Electronec (Dic 23, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso solo pasa si ese alguien se salva de este par de amigos de Fogonazo...




   

Buenisimo, Te has Pasao Rata.....


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 23, 2011)

Jajajajaja inche rata... jajajajaja esta con madres!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2011)

Casi me meo 

JAJAJAJA

Ver el archivo adjunto 64787

​


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 23, 2011)

fogo es mejor que todos ellos juntos fogo es como new el sr anderson






esta es la parte donde fogo conoce al dueño del circo como quien dice el papa de los helados jejejejeje


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 5, 2012)

Fogonazo es un ser superior, algunos dicen que es capaz de emitir luz propia por que quema hormigas con una lupa cuando es de noche, Fogonazo utiliza las bobinas tesla y los flyback de las teles como electrodos para aumentar los musculos abdominales, los superheroes solo existen en las peliculas porque fogonazo los desterro del mundo real, en definitiva, no es un dios, tampoco es un condensador asique sera una resistencia de 10000000W?? o un diodo led de rayos x??


----------



## maton00 (Ene 9, 2012)

quien nombró al sr. anderson???


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> quien nombró al sr. anderson???



Debieron hacer más películas de la Saga Matrix.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 9, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Debieron hacer más películas de la Saga Matrix.


Es que fogo no quizo seguir vendiendo los derechos sobre su biografia


----------



## lubeck (Ene 9, 2012)

Fogo hace que la Matrix crea que es quien tiene el control sobre los humanos y las maquinas no se den cuenta que trabaja solo para èl....

Es el matrix de la matrix...


----------



## dbmaster (Ene 9, 2012)

Lo siento, no entiendo. 

¿Es el club Adoremos a Fogonazo? 

Me extravié y llegue al tema mientras aprendía electrónica.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 9, 2012)

dbmaster dijo:


> Lo siento, no entiendo.
> 
> ¿Es el club Adoremos a Fogonazo?
> 
> Me extravié y llegue al tema mientras aprendía electrónica.



fftopic:, no es un club, es un relato de historias reales , fogonazo no tiene la culpa, ¡es culpa del coyote!  opss:, eso es de la arena )


PD: ¡Te extraviaste bien feo! esto es sala de Charla



> Comparte charlas y momentos. No todo es Electrónica en la vida


----------



## dbmaster (Ene 9, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> fftopic:, no es un club, es un ...



Gracias, ya entiendo.



> Aun así me voy, tengan buen día.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 9, 2012)

> ¿Es el club Adoremos a Fogonazo?


Fogo no necesita lugares de adoracion, el si esta en la tierra el cielo y todo lugar, no necesita templos exorbitantes levanta una piedra y ahi Èl estarà....

PD... porque mi net pone los acentos al revès..


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 9, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> ............. levanta una piedra y ahi estara....


O un cautín


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 9, 2012)

oye y fogo que opina de toda esta charla sobre el :buenpost:


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 10, 2012)

Pues yo vengo siguiendo esta charla desde que se inició en el tema de los acertijos y fue separada, y hasta ahora él no se ha pronunciado.

¡Pero sé que nos está vigilando!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 10, 2012)

esta en cada bit, crees que no nos va a estar vigilando?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 10, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> oye y fogo que opina de toda esta charla sobre el :buenpost:





sp_27 dijo:


> Pues yo vengo siguiendo esta charla desde que se inició en el tema de los acertijos y fue separada, y hasta ahora él no se ha pronunciado.
> 
> ¡Pero sé que nos está vigilando!


De hecho si nos está vigilando, pero dijo que no hablaría nada al respecto sin la presencia de su abogado  _Is true!_


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> esta en cada bit, *crees que no nos va a estar vigilando?*


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 10, 2012)

¡Apareció! ¡Corran todos, vamos a pedirle autógrafos!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 10, 2012)

o mejor corran todos por sus derechos de usuario jejejeje


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 10, 2012)

Yo tras largos años de investigacion he descubierto como convocarlo, ya se que direis que estoy loco porque no se puede invocar al gran fogonazo pero, un dia hice un post que incumplia las normas y me lo mando directito a moderacion!! y lo mas impresionante es que me hablo sobre la politica del foro señores!!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 10, 2012)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Yo tras largos años de investigacion he descubierto como convocarlo, ya se que direis que estoy loco porque no se puede invocar al gran fogonazo pero, un dia hice un post que incumplia las normas y me lo mando directito a moderacion!! y lo mas impresionante es que me hablo sobre la politica del foro señores!!!!



yo antes lo convocaba muy seguido jejejje


----------



## djwash (Ene 13, 2012)

Abre un Fernet y ahi Él estara...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2012)

Forever Alone Será Fogonazo?

XD


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 13, 2012)

fogonazo tendra cuenta en skype? necesito hablar con el


----------



## lubeck (Ene 13, 2012)

> fogonazo tendra cuenta en skype?



Tu habla en voz alta o en oraciones, el siempre escucha!!!.... 

tiene linea directa con todos los medios de comunicación....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2012)

San Pedro le consulta quien entra y quien no


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 13, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> San Pedro le consulta quien entra y quien no


hasta creo y en este caso quien seria san p


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2012)

puff eso no es nada ,san roque todos los meses recibe una gran lista de fogo con permisos para morder gente 
con los perros,san roque no muerde el mismo,pero manda


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2012)

Para hallar a Fogonazo no tenés que abrir un fernet, sino una cerveza. 
No lo invoquen incorrectamente o pueden despertar su ira, o peor aún, invocar al equivocado.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2012)

¡Ven! Por andar abriendo fernet invocaron al moderador equivocado y los vino a tablear


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 14, 2012)

fogonazo es mas sibilino que yo


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 13, 2012)

como fogo ahora tiene nuevo avatar nadie quiere dejar mensajes jejeje el nuevo avatar se ve mas intimidante jejejeje


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Se dice que el Big Bang empezo con un fogonazo...
> Cuando dios dijo ...hagase la luz... Fogonazo pregunto -De LED o Bajo consumo?



Jajajajajajajajaja Buenisimoo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2012)

Me gustaba más el otro avatar 

@fogonazo

9 , 8 , 7 , 6 , 5 , 4 , 3 , 2 , 1 , 0 - - - - > 29


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gustaba más el otro avatar
> 
> @fogonazo
> 
> 9 , 8 , 7 , 6 , 5 , 4 , 3 , 2 , 1 , 0 - - - - > 29


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## maton00 (Mar 6, 2012)

pobre del dosmetros ya hasta lo dejó despeinado fogonazo, era inevitable despues de tanto llamar su ira


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que en Modera-Landia soplan fuertes vientos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2012)

Me parece que está más acelerado el proceso de F29  ¿no?

Ahhhhhhhh y a dos dígitos 

@fogonazo



Ese tiempo ya no se cuenta en 10 segundos , sino en 10 Fogonazos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2012)

Un amplificador clase A diseñado por fogonazo es mucho mas eficiente que los amplificadores clase D diseñados por el resto de los mortales...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

Le pregunté a :


Haz una pregunta


la edad de Fogonazo y se me incendió la PC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

fogonazo tiene fabrica de frascos 13


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2012)

Fogonazo puede recargar baterias solo con tocarlas con las manos  y mandar a alguien a moderación solo con chasquiar los dedos.


----------



## djwash (Mar 13, 2012)

Fogonazo introduce distorsion en los sistemas de audio de los audiofilos, y ya saben el resultado...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 13, 2012)

fogonazo los va a tablear si siguen asi jejejeje


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2012)

El de la tabla no es Fogonazo: Él es el amo de la hoguera.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2012)

fogo invento el martes trece ¡¡ y también se rumorea que el viernes trece también¡¡


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2012)

Fogonazo, si quiere, puede darles mala suerte a los martes 13.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

casi 500 respuestas ya con esto........................que paja  

(espero no me caiga un rayo )  .....;(


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2012)

Esta película está basada en las andanzas de nuestro líder de la quemazón:


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Cuenta la leyenda que Fogonazo y Andres Cuenca lucharon un día por ver quien era el mas rapido en mandar un post a moderacion (seguro que era alguno mio  ), y cuando Andres quiso moderar el post, Fogo ya lo habia moderado, puesto en él las normas infringidas y mandado un Privado al usuario creador del post.



Salu2


----------



## Electronec (Mar 18, 2012)

Nop,..... ya estaba en moderación antes de que tu lo escribieras.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 25, 2012)

El unico que nos puede responder nuestras inquietudes acerca del gran dalai lama o como le llamamos a nuestro amigo Fogonazo, es el señor Andres Alias Li-On quien es a quien le debemos este gran foro!!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 27, 2012)

Una vez Chuck Norris se registro en Foros de electrónica e hizo un comentario troll...
¿Ves a Chuck Norris por acá?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Abr 28, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Una vez Chuck Norris se registro en Foros de electrónica e hizo un comentario troll...
> ¿Ves a Chuck Norris por acá?


no no no pero el papa de los helados el que bota a la gente es don andres


----------



## DavidMJ (Abr 29, 2012)

jajajajaja Chuck Norris se asusta al pensar en Fogonazo......


----------



## Ratmayor (May 14, 2012)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

_#*279*_


----------



## edwars (May 15, 2012)

Según Stephen Hawking escribió su último libro The Grand Design inspirado en un breve relato de Fogonazo acerca de la creación del universo. por eso yo digo, antes de existir el tiempo y el espacio! Ya existía Fogonazo.


----------



## ehbressan (May 15, 2012)

Fogonazo es Stephen Hawking, el tiempo y el espacio........


----------



## edwars (May 15, 2012)

no creo que sea Hawking, Fogonazo es un ser supremo.


----------



## ehbressan (May 15, 2012)

Si, creelo. Hawking es una de las tantas facetas que es capaz de controlar Fogo. Es mas, creo que ehbressan y edwars son Fogo...........


----------



## edwars (May 15, 2012)

Muy cierto todos somos parte de Fogo.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 15, 2012)

yo no quiero ser parte de fogonazo, que tal y me toca una parte que no me guste?


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo no quiero ser parte de fogonazo, que tal y me toca una parte que no me guste?



Imposible Helminto, Fogo es en todo su ser, divino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2012)

¿ Divino como sinónimo de lindo ?  . . .


----------



## ehbressan (May 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Divino como sinónimo de lindo ?  . . .



Tambièn, Fogo es todos los sinònimos, antònimos y parònimos.......


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

¡ Que lo parónimo !


----------



## ehbressan (May 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Que lo parónimo !



Nadie, Fogo es no nacido, existiò desde siempre, por eones...........y por eones, existirà.........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 5, 2012)

Fogonazo no juega a los dados ¡¡¡¡¡  (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 5, 2012)

fogonazo es decendiente directo de leonardo da vinci 
es por eso que sabe tanto


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 5, 2012)

es su                    padre...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 6, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> es su                    padre...


mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo, en este caso seria fogonazo


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 7, 2012)

Je Je, Fogo fue Da Vinci, Einstein y el Diablo.....


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 7, 2012)

no, solo jugaban juntos domino los domingos en la plaza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Fogonazo vende sus amplificadores para auriculares , son dos Mono , a 42.000 Dólares cada uno 

Se supone que Dios intervino en su fabricación !


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-152938237-amplificador-goldmund-telos-400-mono-300w-hi-end-swiss-made-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 4, 2012)

y lo toman para el churrete las preguntas de los compradores jajaj


----------



## Imzas (Sep 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fogonazo vende sus amplificadores para auriculares , son dos Mono , a 42.000 Dólares cada uno
> 
> Se supone que Dios intervino en su fabricación !
> 
> ...


Al mismo Fogo, es Dios, el Padre, el Hijo y el Pneuma, es el Padre del Padre y el clon de si mismo XD.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 4, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> Al mismo Fogo, es Dios, el Padre, el Hijo y el Pneuma, es el Padre del Padre y el clon de si mismo XD.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 4, 2012)

hoi rumores de que ha estado con seus y cratos en la playa comiendo unos churros ¡¡ 
va eso escuche yo no se si sera cierto pero lo del diablo y demas es mas sertero jajajaja


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Sep 6, 2012)

Yo había oído dos rumores:

1. Que Fogonazo es procedente de la dimensión X, y que había llegado a la tierra a través de un agujero blanco conectado a un agujero negro.

2. Que es procedente del siglo XL, y que vino en la nave espacial Damocles.

Eso es todo lo que había oído


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2012)

Fogonazo sabe con certeza qué pasa con la luz de la heladera cuando cerramos la puerta. De hecho, él es quien decide si se prende o no.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

bueno avísenle que la luz mi heladera enciende cuando quiere,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

Hay un chiste de un anciano que equivocaba el baño con la heladera


----------



## Imzas (Sep 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno avísenle que la luz mi heladera enciende cuando quiere,


En casa del Herrero (herrera) cuchillo de palo. Sabio el dicho... tambien lo creo Fogo... XD


----------



## Imzas (Sep 10, 2012)

Fogonazo creo los rumores...


----------



## tiago (Sep 10, 2012)

Cuando Fogonazo lanza un boomerang, éste no se atreve a volver ...


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 17, 2012)

> Cuando Fogonazo lanza un boomerang, éste no se atreve a volver ...



Jajaja, esta chula pero es del hombre de negro pero bueno mola igualmente


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2012)

Pablo M P dijo:


> Jajaja, esta chula pero es del hombre de negro pero bueno mola igualmente



Hombre, a ver si te crees que tengo tanta imaginación ...

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 7, 2012)

BKAR dijo:
			
		

> JBE dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 7, 2012)

Fogonazo subió al monte y no bajó los 10 mandamientos... bajó las reglas del foro


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 8, 2012)

error el las escribio con estrepitosos truenos sobre planchas de roca....


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 8, 2012)

> error el las escribio con estrepitosos truenos sobre planchas de roca....


Claro fue probando un Van der Graff que hizo para zeus.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 8, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Claro fue probando un Van der Graff que hizo para zeus.


Zeus es un hijo no reconocido de Fogonazo


----------



## crimson (Dic 14, 2012)

¡Está en todos lados! ¡Logra reconocimiento internacional!

Saludos C


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> ¡Está en todos lados! ¡Logra reconocimiento internacional!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85187
> Saludos C


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2012)

Fogonazo le gana en una discusión a Sheldon Cooper.


Y sin hablar.



PD.: Qué pasó con la arena?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2012)

A R E N                                      A


----------



## crimson (Dic 28, 2012)

El día que todos aparecimos con nuestro nick "dado vuelta" el de Fogonazo se mantiene incólume!

Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

es el amo del 28 ¡¡¡ 
saludos de neiluj-yer-le


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 73864


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

se lo afane a rat ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Rateando al Rataro ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

alguien tenia que hacer algo


----------



## tiago (Dic 28, 2012)

Fogonazo queda bajo sospecha de Fogonear los Fogones con Fogosa Fogocidad. ... Es un  Fogocito "Fogocitario"


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 28, 2012)

Cuidado ogait (tiago), Fogonazo aniquila a los que sospechan de él desde lo más interno de la matrix


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> El día que todos aparecimos con nuestro nick "dado vuelta" el de Fogonazo se mantiene incólume!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85751
> Saludos C



_Fogonazo_ es un número capicúa y corresponde al cociente de una división por cero.


----------



## tiago (Dic 29, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> Cuidado ogait (tiago), Fogonazo aniquila a los que sospechan de él desde lo más interno de la matrix



Hola SP. ... Estamos de broma, es el dia de ...  

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Ene 8, 2013)

¡Increíble, vean esta nota en "El Reportero Ferroviario":

Saludos C


----------



## tatajara (Ene 8, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> ¡Increíble, vean esta nota en "El Reportero Ferroviario":
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86286
> Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2013)

¡Se nos va aclarando el panorama! Vean la nota publicada en el diario "La Nación" de hoy:

Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Mar 22, 2013)

En estos días mucho se ha hablado de los signos celestiales sobre la asunción de Francisco, el rayo que cayó en la cúpula del Vaticano, la gaviota "argenta" que se paró en la chimenea de la fumata blanca, las psicografías de Parravicini, y un sinnúmero de cosas extrañas. En Foros de Electrónica no podíamos quedarnos atrás. En este mismo hilo, unos cuántos mensajes atrás está esta profecía cumplida casi dos años después:


¡¡¡Creer o reventar!!!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2013)

Benjamín Solari Ratmayor ??????????


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 22, 2013)

¿Que una simple ratita no puede tener aires de profeta de vez en cuando?


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 5, 2013)

Cuando Fogonazo lanza un boomerang, el boomerang no se atreve a volver.
Estoy plenamente convencido que cuando el gran Fogonazo nació le devolvió la bofetada al médico.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 5, 2013)

eso no es cierto....



fue a la partera....


----------



## edwars (Abr 23, 2013)

Sres, hasta que Fogonazo le concedió la gracia al Akinator de mencionar Nick...


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 23, 2013)

Ratmayor y yo tuvimos mucho que ver en eso


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 23, 2013)

sp_27 dijo:


> Ratmayor y yo tuvimos mucho que ver en eso


Shhhhht aguas que por ahi no anda nuestro abogado


----------



## edwars (Abr 23, 2013)

jajajajajaja son grande muchachos, pero no tanto como el maestro Fogonazo


----------



## Nepper (Abr 28, 2013)

que demonios?
me paseaba por el foro y me encuentro que fogonazo es mas conocido que jesus...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2013)

y nomas le falta un veinte pa superar a los beatles....


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Benjamín Solari Ratmayor ??????????



La sp_27 shipton...

Que pequeño es el mundo vrdad?...


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 29, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> La sp_27 shipton...


----------



## ehbressan (May 12, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso no es cierto....
> 
> 
> 
> fue a la partera....



Hummmm, ni al medico ni a la partera, Fogonazo es no nacido, existio siempre, por eones. 
Existia antes que el tiempo y el espacio.
Se decia hace 40000 años en algunas tribus primitivas, que Fogo despues de crear el tiempo y el espacio, creo a dios.......


----------



## Ratmayor (May 12, 2013)

Fogonazo entiende perfectamente el código Voynich.


----------



## edwars (May 12, 2013)

Claro! Si el fue quien lo escribió, para ver si algunos de nosotros los entes pensantes de su creación lo desciframos...
pero la conclusion que yo tengo es que es su lista de materiales para fabricar un colisionador de hadrones portatil...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 13, 2013)

Fogonazo tiene la habilidad de predecir que usuario y en que instante del dia será llevado a moderación, sin dejar rastro, tiene ademas un Neuralizador Como el usado por Tommy Lee Jones (agente K) en la pelicula Hombres de Negro, que utiliza a voluntad sobre todos los usuarios del foro para borrar todo recuerdo del mensaje en cuestión.


----------



## Nepper (May 13, 2013)

edwars dijo:


> Claro! Si el fue quien lo escribió, para ver si algunos de nosotros los entes pensantes de su creación lo desciframos...
> pero la conclusion que yo tengo es que es su lista de materiales para fabricar un colisionador de hadrones portatil...


Puede que fogonazo ya lo haya construido y se lo haya regalado a G-man....
No lo sabremos, solo el sabe que es lo que tiene en el protafolios...


----------

